# Why do I feel pregnant in the 2WW .. when I'm not?



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

I was just wondering if I was on my own here or not, but since we started trying 15 months ago, things have changed so much in my cycle. 

I have started to spot every month (although rather complicatedly I have now come to the conclusion that my first day of spotting is actually the first day of my period - despite being told repetitively that I shouldn't count from this day, the first day of spotting is around 14 days before I ovulate, and from ovulation it is 14 days until I spot ... so it MUST be?! Right?!)

Most months in the 2WW, I have a weird uterus spasming around 7DPO (which my mind interprets as implantation), and then I have sore breasts and start to feel nauseous. I also find that I cannot sleep - I wake up at around 4am every morning feeling seasick - hence why I am up now! Yesterday for example - I felt faint and I was so close to being sick, I was so certain that I was pregnant .. and then bang .. I start to spot. 

I am starting to feel like I can't trust my body at all any more. I am so confused!! 

Is anyone else going through a similar thing??


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi boris, it may be the rise in your progesterone after ovulation, as increased progesterone can cause pregnancy symptoms such as nausea, cramping and breast tenderness. There is no timescale for the bit from when your period starts to ovulation (follicular phase) and the no. of days can vary month on month. You can spot and start your period anytime from 11-15 days after ovulation (luteal phase). Our IVF clinic count day 1 as the day when you have proper flow. So long as your cycles are between 24-36 days and you are ovulating (have you had your progesterone checked on day 21?) you are normal!


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Cay23! 

Thanks for your reply! 

The reason why I started to think that I should count the first day of spotting as day 1 of my cycle is because it is 14 days between ovulation and the spotting starting but around 18 days between ovulation and my proper flow starting. The acupuncturist said that it wasn't possible to have a luteal phase of 18 days, so I started to wonder what was going on, as every month it is the same - I have about 4 days of spotting before my period properly starts. 

Is it possible to have 18 days between ovulation and your period?! And if not - then what is going on?! It is all very confusing!! 

I had my progesterone levels checked at day 21 (assuming that you count the first proper day of flow as day 1) and they were around 60, so I was reassured that they were normal. But now I am wondering if they should have been checked 4 days earlier? 

Seriously - why can't my cycle be more simple?! 

If anyone could shed any light on this it would be much appreciated! I can't believe that after so long of TTC, I am still utterly confused as to when day 1 of my cycle is!


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi boris

It's very unlikely to have an 18 day LP. Are you sure of your day of ovulation each cycle? Ovulation pain (mittelschmerz) can occur for a few days before ovulation, so it may be that what you're feeling is your ovaries gearing up for ovulation and you're actually ovulating a few days later than you think? Are you doing anything to check for ovulation, such as OPK's or taking your basal body temperature when you wake up in the morning (I find this method a very reliable way of checking, but you have to do it at the same time each day before anything else). 60 is a good level for LP progesterone.

xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Cay23,

I am pretty certain of the day of ovulation. I have been taking OPKs every month, and I assume the day of ovulation to be the day after that goes positive. One month I took temperatures (it is hard to do that regularly for me as my husband works at different times each day, so I can't really wake up at the same time every day) and that backed up what the OPK said. I also had an ultrasound done one month at which she said it looked like I would ovulate in a couple of days, which agreed with the OPK. So the evidence suggests that I am ovulating when I think I am. 

Here are a few months of data to show what is happening: 

Aug/Sep (assuming spotting is CD1) - positive OPK on CD15, so ovulate CD16, start spotting CD30 (14 days LP)
Aug/Sep (assuming full flow is CD1) - positive OPK on CD12, so ovulate CD13, start to properly bleed CD30 (17 day LP)

Jul/Aug (assuming spotting is CD1) - positive OPK on CD17, so ovulate CD18, start spotting CD32 (14 days LP)
Jul/Aug (assuming full flow is CD1) - positive OPK on CD13, so ovulate CD14, start to properly bleed CD31 (17 day LP)

Apr/May (assuming spotting is CD1) - positive OPK on CD17, so ovulate CD18, start spotting CD31 (15 days LP)
Apr/May (assuming full flow is CD1) - positive OPK on CD15, so ovulate CD16, start to properly bleed CD33 (17 day LP)

Mar/Apr (assuming spotting is CD1) - positive OPK on CD16, so ovulate CD17, start spotting CD29 (12 days LP)
Mar/Apr (assuming full flow is CD1) - positive OPK on CD11, so ovulate CD12, start to properly bleed CD26 (14 day LP)

This month I have started spotting, so if I took that to be CD1 then my LP would be 14 days, but if I took my period to be CD1 then I am already on a 16 day LP and counting (as it hasn't properly started yet). 

(Hope this all makes sense!!) 

So actually it looks like 17 days rather than 18, but that still seems long. 

I know you aren't an expert, and of course I will discuss this with the specialist when I FINALLY get an appointment, but it is nice to have some input in the meantime because my mind is going into overdrive!! 

My concerns are: 

1. If I take the full flow of bleeding as the first day of my cycle, then I seem to ovulate pretty early most months - I am concerned that I might be releasing them before they are ready, and that is why I am not getting pregnant. 

2. Why is my LP longer than normal? Is this bad? Can this cause a problem with getting pregnant? 

Thanks for your help! xx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi boris,



boris3428 said:


> Remember, the day *after* ovulation is day 1 of your LP and the day you bleed is day 1 of your new cycle, so...
> 
> Aug/Sep (assuming spotting is CD1) - positive OPK on CD15, so ovulate CD16, start spotting CD30 (14 days LP)
> Aug/Sep (assuming full flow is CD1) - positive OPK on CD12, so ovulate CD13, start to properly bleed CD30 (17 day LP) LP: CD14-CD29 (16 day LP)
> ...


Hope this helps xx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Cay23, 

That is really useful and really reassuring!! Thank you so much for that! It's another worry that I can cross of the list .. but you have to start somewhere right!? 

I'm off to Copenhagen this weekend for my birthday - so will be nice to get away and relax! 

I hope you have a lovely weekend too! 

Jenny x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Totally agree you have to start somewhere. Mine started with irregular cycles - longest was 83 days!   however I o'd every cycle and DH's swimmers were ok. They couldn't find anything wrong with us, so we were put in the 'unexplained infertility' bracket. So frustrating!

By the way, I've read endometriosis can cause pre-AF spotting. Make sure the specialist is aware of your spotting when you eventually go.

Just a few hours at work then the weekend! Hooray!   Enjoy Copenhagen!

xx


----------



## suzymc (Jun 1, 2011)

hiya
it could be your endo causing the spotting? when i had my fibroids i'd spot every month.
i am SOOOOO with you on the feeling pregnant on the 2ww though. I have had it on both IVF cycles and also on natural TTC cycles too.
I get sore boobs, nausea, uterus spasms
i can't trust my body either. it's sooooooo frustrating.
but sadly it's just down to our natural Progesterone and the more we desire to be pregnant the more we notice the slightest change in our body. whereas a few years ago we'd have had the same symptoms but perhaps just not noticed them
have you got an app yet?
suzy


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Cay23! 

A 83 day cycle?! Wow - I can imagine that was super annoying. I probably would have taken about a hundred pregnancy tests during that time! 

Unexplained infertility is so frustrating. I keep moving between the brackets to be honest! Spoke to another doctor today, who said that because of where my endo is located, it shouldn't have any affect on fertility, so it looks like I am back to unexplained. 

It is interesting re the endo possibly causing pre-AF spotting. My spotting actually only started about a year ago, so I guess that could make sense. It is certainly on my list of questions for the specialist when we finally get to see one. My medical results have finally made it to South Holland, but now they need to be translated from Dutch to English before they can be sent back to the UK. Urgh - I hate all this waiting! 

Hope you had a nice weekend? I had a lovely time in Copenhagen!!! Rubbish weather, but fantastic hubby company!! 

Jenny x


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Suzy,

Thanks for your message. Yes - am going to talk to the doctor about the spotting and see if he thinks that is caused by the endo when I finally see him. No appointment yet as my medical records need to be translated from Dutch to English before they can be sent to the UK. So .. we are on 3 weeks and counting since I requested the medical records and an appointment! Waiting .. my not so new favourite pastime! 

I hate not being able to trust my body. I guess the mind is a powerful tool!! Good luck with your IVF in November. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Jenny x


----------

